# America is soon to crumble



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

Well america, we are well on our way to becoming a socialist country, possibly even a dictatorship. Obama is spending billions of dollars beefing up local law enforcement with military grade equipment and vehicles, the government will soon control goods such as food and who can buy it, marshall law able to be used in times of war or peace. For those of you who do not know, this means that the president/government can now detain any person they consider a threat without due process. No trial, no jury, no warrant. This means anyone who wishes to protest can be considered a threat and stripped of your first amendment rights. for making this post to inform the uneducated i could be considered a threat to the government and detained. just for spreading the truth. With central banks estimating economic collapse by the end of the year i would say we the people are in trouble and the obama administration is prepared to take full advantage of it. i ask anyone who supports obama and his administration to not take my word for it but research it yourselves. We cannot let obama serve another term. We are losing our liberties by the day and we the people are allowing it. I know Romney isnt the best option but im not asking you to vote for Romney but to vote against Obama. He has made the executive branch larger than it has ever been and used his privilage of executive order more than any president in american history. Open your eyes america.

Watch this
https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=nXg2WsNCrW4


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Thats nuts


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

not to mention healthcare is now run by the government. ill let your imagination take it from there.


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

and how the the obama administration is trying to abolish the 2nd amendment through an anti gun treaty with the United Nations. and if Obama is elected it will happen.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

And what country can preserve its liberties, if its rulers are not warned from time to time that this people preserve the spirit of resistance? Let them take arms….The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time, with the blood of patriots and tyrants”
~Thomas Jefferson


E'nuff said.


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

so lets put this together and see what we come up with. 
1. beefed up military and law enforcement in america 

2. government run healthcare 

3. abolishment of right to bear arms through treaty with the United Nations in 2013 

4. marshall law legal in times of war or peace here in america and possible detainment for anyone considered a threat 

5. government control over food and other necessities and who can buy them 

6. central banks estimating economic collapse by the end of 2012.... 


sounds like we may have a new america in 2013


----------



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Yep it's sad to realize that this is probally gonna happen. Unfortunately I think obama will win again.


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Have any of y'all read up on FEMA's concentration camps they've built over 800 so far.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The only good thing is that our military is comprised of people like us who call this home & have families here. - The question is, how many will realize what they are being commanded to do is not in the better good of their country or it's people?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Actually you are wrong, She did NOT sign the treaty....... They decided it wasnt a good idea to sign such a thing right before election. Now if he is re-elected They will get it signed no doubt. But if a Rep. is in office they will rip it up and throw it out, even if it does get signed, they will repeal it.

D i c k Morris has all the info on his website. www.****Morris.com

I even posted a whole thread about it: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/14-mud-pit/19117-un-gun-control-treaty-shelved.html


----------



## RAGE Customs (Sep 13, 2011)

Hmmm could have sworn that i read they had signed it already. Thanks for the correction!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

and something else why would non law enforcement agencies be buying millions of rounds of ammo !!! get ready boys and girls . some shiz is about to go down ..


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

walker said:


> and something else why would non law enforcement agencies be buying millions of rounds of ammo !!! get ready boys and girls . some shiz is about to go down ..


 
i agree betyter b locked and loaded!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

im agenst him and i will never vote for him. he messed up this great country and he will continue. also have any of u seen a birth certificate on this guy. i have yet to find one or seen one. i thought u had to b an american citizen to become president. humm makes u wonder. but i may be wrong. 

VOTE OTHER PEOPLE NOT OBAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## todbnla (Jun 12, 2012)

He is the worlds best used car salesman, problem is, he is backed by big time money people with interest not of our own. NRA lifetime member here and I hope none of this comes true but I fear the worst is coming. I am really concerned about my grandkids future and we all should be.


----------



## THE CRAZE (Apr 16, 2012)

That guy is one big idiot!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Anyone who tries to dig up his birth certificate disappears. I wonder why. I'm a NRA member myself I suggest everyone that owns a firearm of any kind join. Just like obama care there's more wrapped up in that than just health care. For instance after 2014 if you make over a certain amout the government charges you 1% to get your check direct deposit. And if you sale your house you pay the government 3% . he has done nothing but run this country into the ground.


----------



## goose750 (Feb 27, 2009)

*o*

Obama is a ear tickler . he and most politicians tell you what you want to hear . mitt romney isnt the best candiate for president but he has my vote . we have to fight for what we believe in and take a stand . we need to stand up against things that are morally wrong. Are country is in a terrible mess and i really feel for our young . who knows what our country will be like when all our kids grow up. we need a change in a terrible way !!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

^^^^ I totally agree. I personally think we need a business man as president not a politician. I was hoping Donald trump would run. He had some good ideas


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

walker said:


> ^^^^ I totally agree. I personally think we need a business man as president not a politician. I was hoping Donald trump would run. He had some good ideas


Would have had the best presidential hair since Regan.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

polaris425 said:


> would have had the best presidential hair since regan.


 
i agree with you on this one


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

What blows me away is the support Obama does get.....
are they on drugs or something?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They are stupid. Gullible. They believe every word out of his lieing mouth. And the rest like him b/c they think they are gonna get free healthcare on top of their handouts they are sucking out of yours and my paycheck already.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

They done messed the health care for us all and them dumb *** ant seeing it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's not final yet. And won't be if we can get a Rep. In office


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

You know all this talk does nothing . Unless someone makes a stand all this will continue. WE need to take action and make changes. Does your State have a militia? Join it. Get a group together cause if SHTF good luck getting anything off of me. The second amendment right was established so the people could take arms against the government and form a militia. They think we are push overs. And we have let them think that way. If I have offended anyone I apologize but things will have to change if they keep going the way they are. I'm not some gun toten ******* telling everyone to get ready but we have the power in this government, but we haven't realized it. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

mossyoak54 said:


> You know all this talk does nothing . Unless someone makes a stand all this will continue. WE need to take action and make changes. Does your State have a militia? Join it. Get a group together cause if SHTF good luck getting anything off of me. The second amendment right was established so the people could take arms against the government and form a militia. They think we are push overs. And we have let them think that way. If I have offended anyone I apologize but things will have to change if they keep going the way they are. I'm not some gun toten ******* telling everyone to get ready but we have the power in this government, but we haven't realized it.
> 
> 
> Sent from the mans IPhone.


 
Well stated!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

sloboy said:


> Well stated!!


very well stated.....:thumbup:


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

^^^I think that's what they are scared of.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

thought y'all would like this


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Lol


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

k thats [email protected]#ed right up........makes me glad to be CANADIAN!!!!!!!! however with how **** seems to be going down there kinda seems im a little too close to the border NO OFFENCE TO ANYONE but the us doesnt seem to be going anywhere good in the next few years the us government seems completely hell bent on destruction and everyone needs to stand up to it.......not just americans the rest of the world as well.......and the part i dont get is people will stand for the president basically declaring martial law in a time of peace but.... impeach the person who really did the most for the country while in power over much smaller issues.....YOU GOT A BJ???!!!!!!......YOUR OUT OF HERE......dont make any sense to me..... i admit his taste in women lacks but the results were still there.......


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

No guys. Its not just Obamas fault. Its the mentality of our country. Romney was right about 47% of the population wants a welfare state. 

My family raised me to do the best with what you had. Take what you earn and Thank God they put a work ethic in me. There's jobs out there. Opportunity is out there. Its just how bad do you want it. 

In my view this country's been on the downward slope for quite awhile now. The Free Trade Act that Clinton put in has killed the American factory worker. I wasn't that big on GW but I think he was way better than the alternative. 


Btw I'm neither Republican or Democratic

Sorry guys if I rambled, just my 2¢ 







Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I agree with everything you guys have said. This is why I currently have a small arsenal and lots of ammo and my best friend has about 10 times what I do. Between the two of us our families are safe from any gov't idiots who want to take our ****.


----------



## Riot936 (Mar 16, 2012)

ThaMule said:


> I agree with everything you guys have said. This is why I currently have a small arsenal and lots of ammo and my best friend has about 10 times what I do. Between the two of us our families are safe from any gov't idiots who want to take our ****.


They would have a hard time taking mine as well. Every week I stop off and get more ammo. I'm gonna have to find a new place to store all of it. 







Should be snappin axles, drinkin beer, and causing general mayhem instead of using Tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

X3 on the stockpile. 

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

I have no weapons or ammo sold them on craigslist and can't remember the people I sold them to names. Wink wink !!!!!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

^^^^ Yeah what he said^^^^


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Here is some of the 47%


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Guys I just don't see them taking our guns just remember they are but crooks up there that want more money just think how much money they'd loose if they took our guns the ripple effect would be huge from hunting license to camo clothes. All the taxes and permit fees I just don't see it happening they'd loose too much money.

KAWI RULES


----------

